# ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

## eshlox

Witam.

Uruchamiał ktoś

```

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

```

lub coś podobnego pod gentoo? Bo ja już się męczę 2 dni. W sumie można powiedzieć, że działa.. ale nie tak jak trzeba. Filmy działają, flash też.. Jednak czasami grywam w UrbanTerror i tutaj już są kłopoty. Strasznie się zacina - występują jakby zatrzymania co sekundę. Wcześniej z braku czasu miałem jakiś czas kubuntu i tam działało bez najmniejszego problemu. Więc pod gentoo też powinno. Przeczytałem już chyba połowę wyników z google i nic nie pomogło. Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł? Poniżej przydatne informacje. (sterowniki otwarte, już nawet dodałem overlaya x11 bo słyszałem, że może pomóc..)

```

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xf86-video-ati ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.12.191

      Latest version installed: 6.12.191

      Size of files: 969 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       MIT

*  media-libs/mesa

      Latest version available: 7.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 7.7-r1

      Size of files: 4,883 kB         

      Homepage:      http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

      License:       LGPL-2

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.7.5

      Latest version installed: 1.7.5

      Size of files: 4,811 kB        

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers             

      License:       MIT

*  x11-libs/libdrm

      Latest version available: 2.4.19

      Latest version installed: 2.4.19

      Size of files: 418 kB           

      Homepage:      http://dri.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org libdrm library

      License:       MIT

*  app-laptop/radeontool

      Latest version available: 1.5-r3

      Latest version installed: 1.5-r3

      Size of files: 20 kB

      Homepage:      http://fdd.com/software/radeon/

      Description:   Control the backlight and external video output of ATI Radeon Mobility graphics cards

      License:       ZLIB

*  x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

      Latest version available: 20091209

      Latest version installed: 20091209

      Size of files: 7 kB

      Homepage:      http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/

      Description:   IRQ microcode for r6xx/r7xx Radeon GPUs

      License:       radeon-ucode

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

      Latest version available: 1.3.0

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0

      Size of files: 754 kB

      Homepage:      http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

      Description:   Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

      License:       GPL-2

```

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"                                          

        Driver      "radeon"                                         

        Option "RenderAccel" "on"                                    

        Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"                                   

        Option "AGPMode" "4"                                         

        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"                        

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"                           

        BoardName   "RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"                   

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"                                      

EndSection

```

```

eshlox@almawet ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   59264  0

radeon                353088  2

drm                   159936  3 radeon

r8169                  32620  0

k8temp                  5096  0

pata_atiixp             5784  0

```

```

eshlox@almawet ~ $ glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0      

display: :0  screen: 0     

direct rendering: Yes      

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:        

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,     

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,     

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                                              

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI                                

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,     

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,                          

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,     

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,      

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap                 

GLX version: 1.2                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,    

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,          

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,                

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group                                              

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project                                            

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer                                   

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.7                                           

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20                                  

OpenGL extensions:                                                            

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_depth_clamp,             

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex,                    

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,                  

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object,                        

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range,         

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,          

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shader_objects,                           

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow,  

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,          

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,                      

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,                       

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,                     

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,          

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,                        

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object,                     

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,          

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,               

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,        

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,    

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,                     

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,                  

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_fog_coord,                              

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,                         

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,                       

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex,   

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,                             

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,                       

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side,                    

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,  

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,                         

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,                       

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,                      

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,      

    GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra,     

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,                  

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate,              

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,                        

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_fragment_shader,                        

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays,                     

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,                     

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers,  

    GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,          

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program,             

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,                   

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_point_sprite,                            

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,                       

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,    

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,               

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,                       

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,                  

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays                              

8 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x62 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

8 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x63  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

```

eshlox@almawet ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================                               

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual-Core_Processor_TK-55-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                                        

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 11 Mar 2010 16:00:23 +0000                                                 

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                       

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                       

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                      

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                      

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                       

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3                                                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                       

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                         

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                        

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                        

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                     

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                            

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"                                                                          

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                       

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"                                                                       

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"                                                             

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"                                                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                   

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                       

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl "      

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                  

LINGUAS="en"                                                                                       

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                     

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                     

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                             

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl acpi amd64 automount bash-completion battery berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde laptop mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode wifi xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś pomysły.. co by można było poprawić.. dodać.. usunąć.. to zapraszam do wypowiedzi  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Garrappachc

Primo: zainstaluj eix. Wyszukiwanie poprzez emerge --search trwa wieki.

Secundo: to, że dodałeś overlaya x11 jeszcze nic nie znaczy. Nie masz poinstalowanych najnowszych driverów. Poczytaj o maskowaniu pakietów. Gdyby nie to, że siedzę akurat w szkole, to sam bym Ci pokazał.

Tertio:

```
       Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"                                    

        Option "AGPMode" "4"   
```

Ja bym dał EXA, a AGPMode w ogóle wywalił - może ten wpis jest przyczyną, że Ci nie działa.

----------

## eshlox

1. W sumie te wersje są z ebuildów z overlaya. No ale rzeczywiście jest tam też -9999 więc skompiluję ponownie.

2. Opcje w xorgu już różne ustawiałem. Myślę, że to nie to aczkolwiek z EXA spróbuję.

Dam znać jak pójdzie po kompilacji.

// ++

Co do opcji w xorg.conf - oczywiście nic nie pomogło.

A jeżeli chodzi o overlaya to mam wersję z niego. W overlayu jest 6.12.191, nawet jak biorę ebuilda -9999. W portage z tego co widzę jest 6.12.5.

----------

## Garrappachc

A weź wywal xorga i spróbuj odpalić bez niego.

----------

## eshlox

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> A weź wywal xorga i spróbuj odpalić bez niego.

 

Próbowałem już. To samo.

Już nie mam pomysłów jak poprawić wydajność.

Chyba uruchomię np. kubuntu z livecd i zobaczę jak to jest tam rozwiązane.

----------

## eshlox

No więc.. Odpaliłem livecd z kubuntu. Odpaliłem UrbanTerror i śmiga aż miło. Wiem, że glxgear to nie benchmark ale tak sobie z ciekawości sprawdzając.. na gentoo mam ~200 FPS, a na kubuntu livecd prawie 400 FPS.

Xorg uruchamia się tam bez configu, ale dałem X -configure i generują się tam takie same wpisy jak w gentoo:

```
                                

        Driver      "radeon"                                                               

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"                           

        BoardName   "RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"                   

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"                                     

```

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                357792  2      

drm                   123232  3 radeon

ppdev                  16904  0       

lp                     19588  0       

parport                49584  2 ppdev,lp

bridge                 63904  0         

stp                    11140  1 bridge  

bnep                   22912  2         

input_polldev          12688  0         

snd_seq_dummy          11524  0         

arc4                   10240  2         

pcmcia                 47640  0         

snd_seq_oss            41984  0         

ecb                    11392  2         

snd_seq_midi           15744  0         

snd_hda_intel         557364  3         

snd_pcm_oss            52352  0         

snd_rawmidi            33920  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_mixer_oss          24960  1 snd_pcm_oss 

ath5k                 116224  0             

snd_seq_midi_event     16512  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

joydev                 20864  0                         

yenta_socket           35596  1                         

snd_seq                66272  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_pcm                99336  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss                                

sdhci_pci              16896  0                                                          

rsrc_nonstatic         19584  1 yenta_socket                                             

video                  29204  0                                                          

mac80211              251144  1 ath5k                                                    

snd_seq_device         16276  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd_timer              34064  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

sdhci                  27396  1 sdhci_pci

pcmcia_core            49188  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

led_class              13064  1 ath5k

psmouse                64028  0

i2c_piix4              20112  0

output                 11648  1 video

shpchp                 44572  0

k8temp                 13440  0

snd                    78792  15 snd_seq_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

pcspkr                 11136  0

cfg80211               43168  2 ath5k,mac80211

soundcore              16800  1 snd

serio_raw              14468  0

snd_page_alloc         18704  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

squashfs               48656  1

aufs                  193384  1

exportfs               13440  1 aufs

nls_cp437              15104  1

isofs                  43688  1

usbhid                 47040  0

ohci1394               42036  0

ieee1394              108288  1 ohci1394

r8169                  46596  0

mii                    14464  1 r8169

fbcon                  49792  0

tileblit               11264  1 fbcon

font                   17024  1 fbcon

bitblit                14464  1 fbcon

softcursor             10368  1 bitblit

[/lsmod]

```

U mnie też jest radeon.

Sprawdziłem też za pomocą aptitude jakie stery są zainstalowane:

```

Package: xserver-xorg-video-ati

State: installed

Automatically installed: no

Version: 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2

Priority: optional

Section: x11

Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>

Uncompressed Size: 274k

Depends: libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libpciaccess0, xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.5.99.901),

         xserver-xorg-video-r128, xserver-xorg-video-mach64,

         xserver-xorg-video-radeon

Description: X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper

 This driver for the X.Org X server (see xserver-xorg for a further description)

 provides support for the ATI Mach64, Rage128, Radeon and FireGL series. It

 provides the 'ati' driver wrapper which loads one of the 'mach64', 'r128' or

 'radeon' sub-drivers depending on the hardware. These sub-drivers are brought

 through package dependencies.

 More information about X.Org can be found at: <URL:http://www.X.org>

 <URL:http://xorg.freedesktop.org>

 <URL:http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg>

 This package is built from the X.org xf86-video-ati driver module.

```

Spojrzałem na dmesg z gentoo i kubuntu.. też nic nie zauważyłem co by się mogło różnić odnośnie ati.

Więc.. nadal nie wiem co jest źle ;-S

----------

## Garrappachc

Ciekawa sprawa  :Wink: 

A porównaj jeszcze loga xorga i

```
modprobe -l | grep radeon
```

Być może to nam coś powie.

----------

## eshlox

dmesg z kubuntu: http://wklej.org/id/296405/

dmesg z gentoo: http://wklej.org/id/296407/

xorg.log z kubuntu: http://wklej.org/id/296408/

xorg.log z gentoo; http://wklej.org/id/296410/

modprobe -l | grep -i radeon - z kubuntu:

```

kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

```

A tu z gentoo:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## newfuntek

W pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask mam wpisane:

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.10*

=x11-base/nouveau-drm-99999999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-9999

=x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999

=x11-apps/mesa-progs-9999

=x11-base/xorg-server-9999

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.5.901

=x11-libs/libdrm-9999

=media-fonts/font-util-9999

=media-libs/mesa-9999

=x11-apps/xrandr-9999

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999
```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gnhorn

Witam

 *eshlox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ciach>
> 
> ```
> ...

 

według lekturki http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo masz: 

```
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
```

a powinieneś mieć:

```
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5C61) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL DRI2
```

 lub coś w ten deseń. 

W twoim przypadku stawiał bym na zbyt stare "jajko".

----------

## Dagger

uzyj 2.6.33 + KMS + x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati -6.12.191 

Wszystko zacznie smigac.

----------

## eshlox

Zmieniłem system na ~amd64.

```

Linux almawet 2.6.33-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Mar 16 23:13:27 CET 2010 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                577163  2 

ath5k                 119596  0 

ttm                    47467  1 radeon

ath                     9134  1 ath5k

drm_kms_helper         23911  1 radeon

```

KMS kernelu tak jak jest napisane http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

Xorg bez konfiga. 

```

[D] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

     Available versions:  6.12.1-r1 6.12.4 6.12.5 (~)6.12.191[1] [M](~)9999[1] {debug}

     Installed versions:  6.12.192(01:56:54 AM 03/17/2010)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         ATI video driver

```

glxinfo:

```

almawet eshlox # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101  NO-TCL DRI2

OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.8-rc1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_MESAX_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc3 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc4 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc5 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc6 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc7 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc8 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xc9 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xca 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcb 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xcc 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcd 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xce 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xcf 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd0 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd1 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd2 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xd3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd4 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd5 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd6 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd7 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xd8 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xd9 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xda 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdb 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xdc 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdd 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xde 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xdf 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xe1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe3 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe4 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe5 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe6 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe7 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xe8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xe9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xea 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xeb 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xec 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xed 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xee 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xef 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xf1 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf2 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xf8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xf9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfa 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfb 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfc 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xfd 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xfe 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xff 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x62 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

96 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x63  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x65  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x67  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x69  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6b  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6d  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x6f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x71  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x79  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7b  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7d  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x7f  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x81  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x83  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x85  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x87  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x89  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x8f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x91  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x93  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x95  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x97  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x99  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9d  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9f  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa1  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa3  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa5  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa7  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xa9  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xaa  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xab  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xac  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xad  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xae  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaf  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb0  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb1  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb2  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xb3  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb4  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb5  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb6  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb7  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xb8  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xb9  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xba  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbb  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbc  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbd  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xbe  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xbf  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc0  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0xc1  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xc2  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

I nadal ten sam efekt.. 

Nawet z overlayem x11..

Powoli zaczynam się denerwować  :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

Obecnie uzywasz sprzetowego wsparcia dla OpenGL. 

```

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101  NO-TCL DRI2 

```

Wszystko powinno byc ok.

----------

## eshlox

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Obecnie uzywasz sprzetowego wsparcia dla OpenGL. 
> 
> ```
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS690 791F) 20090101  NO-TCL DRI2 
> ...

 

Powinno.. a nie jest  :Wink:  No ale w wolnym czasie kombinuje dalej.. Może kiedyś się uda.

----------

## eshlox

Ok, po różnych kompilacjach.. ustawieniach.. Jest lepiej  :Wink:  Ale już nie wiem co było źle bo ogólnie ustawienia mam tak jak wyżej. Tylko xorg z pomocą hala startuje bez xorg.conf. No i dodałem firmware dla ati przy kompilacji kernela (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode) Jedno mnie tylko zastanawia..

Skoro mam 

```

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

```

to nie powinienem używać DRI r600 zamiast r300?

```

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so

```

Już nie wiem gdzie to czytałem ale wydaje mi się, że właśnie z moją karta powinno się ładować r600_dri.so.

Da się to jakoś zmienić? Żeby "wymusić" ładowanie  /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so ?

No chyba, że ma być r300..

----------

## lsdudi

to jest 500 tylko spece od marketingu przestawili numerek 

wiecej na http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon sekcja "Radeon card naming and support information"

----------

## phd

Ja też męczę się z tą kartą. Tu jest mój wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6612461.html . Niestety nie testuję na grach, a więc tylko okienka KDE. Czasami próbuje włączyć program 3D do wizualizacji atomów pymol i wtedy czekam i czekam wieki na odświeżenie grafiki. Z tego co wyczytałem to ma być r300. Nie jestem pewien co z firmwarem w kernelu. Strona Radeon z której korzystałem na en.gentoo-wiki znowu nie działa, tragedia.

Tu masz porównanie dla RS690 http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature . Wynika z niego, że chyba nie do końca wszystko działa na radeonie, ale nie znam się na tym.

----------

